# Perdido key flounder?



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

I come down to perdido key every year and this year i will be down at eden condiminums at the end of march beginning of april. We have a boat launch/marina at our place on the otherside of the ocean where i put one of those little pelican plastic pontoon boats which is perfect for fishing the sand flats around that area. i do ok catching redfish and trout when i am down there, my question is are the flounder around at that time and would i go about catching them in the same places as i fish for trout and reds and what is the best tactic of catchin a few? Plastic shrimp and jig head?


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

iceoiler said:


> We have a boat launch/marina at our place on the otherside of the gulf


Fixed it for you :thumbsup:



I'd use some bull minnows around the boat houses or grass flats. You should also look into getting a light and do some floundering at night on the sand bars/grass flats. http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/flounder/gig.cfm

Here are a few links to help you out:

http://www.inshorefishingalabama.com/Flounder.htm

http://www.gulfshores.com/fishing/biting/

Good luck!


----------



## FromNolaToPcola (Jun 8, 2012)

If I were you I would bump a white gulp shad in the grass flats slowly. Trout reds and flounder will pick it up... But the slower your retrieve the more chances you have to catch flounder. Good luck.


----------



## iceoiler (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for the info. On one of those links it said to tight line with bull minnow? I tight line when ice fishing, but could anyone describe what is meant by tight lining a bull minnow?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

i like the combo bull minnow, piece of squid, perhaps a bead or two, and a flash spinner! Works here & produced some very nice Flounders in/around the Chesapeake Bay for years.

Catch 'em up.


----------

